#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Thailand : Writing on wall for alien fonts

## Mid

*Writing on wall for alien fonts*
27/09/2010

*Property rights war spreads to graphic art*

 The cabinet has instructed all government  agencies to use 13 new "national fonts" in a bid to curb intellectual  property infringement and encourage the use of Thai fonts instead of  foreign ones.



 The 13 fonts were chosen from entries in a competition held in 2008  by the Software Industry Promotion Agency (Sipa) under the Information  and Communication Technology (ICT) Ministry and the Intellectual  Protection Department.

 Sipa deputy director Wuttipong Pongsuwan said the competition was  aimed at encouraging designers to develop fonts for free use by Thai  users, as most computer fonts presently in use were created and patented  by foreigners.

 "Thais use Thai-language fonts created by foreigners, such as  Angsana, Cordia and Browallia. We have our own language and characters,  and it's time we had our own fonts," he said.

 The 13 fonts that won the competition were: TH Sarabun PSK, TH  Chamornman, TH Krub, TH Srisakdi, TH Niramit AS, TH Charm of AU, TH  Kodchasal, TH K2D July8, TH Mali Grade 6, TH Chakra Petch, TH Baijam, TH  KoHo and TH Fah Kwang.

 All fonts have been copyrighted by Sipa and the Intellectual  Protection Department. They are available in normal, italic and bold  italic and can be downloaded for free at ซิป้าน้อมถวายความจงรักภักดี.

 The cabinet on Sept 7 approved the ICT Ministry's proposal to have  the 13 fonts installed in their operating systems and to switch to them  starting on Dec 5.

 The cabinet selected TH Sarabun PSK as the standard font for official  documents.

 Mr Wuttipong said using the fonts would protect users from being sued  by patent holders of foreign-made fonts and the measure would improve  the country's image on intellectual property rights.

 Graphic designers questioned the government's attempt to standardise  Thai font usage. DB Designs Co design director Prinya Rojarayanont said  the decision to designate any font type as an official font should be  made following a trial period to ensure it is easy to read and  user-friendly.

 "A font must be used widely for at least 10 years and be adjusted and  improved many times before it can be designated as a standard font," he  said.



  Pracha Suveeranont, a graphic designer with SC Matchbox Co Ltd, said  the government was silly to order all agencies to use the same font in  official documents. The National Electronics and Computer Technology  Centre came up with such an idea once, but government officials, who  preferred to use a variety of fonts, refused to cooperate.
bangkokpost.com

----------


## Humbert

> Pracha Suveeranont, a graphic designer with SC Matchbox Co Ltd, said the government was silly to order all agencies to use the same font in official documents.


I agree, what a stupid idea. These fonts are boring. Nobody will comply with this.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

The 2 font zip files are on this page.

SIPA - Downloads

Just to save anyone else searching who wants them. :Smile: 





> These fonts are boring. Nobody will comply with this.


Yeah but they are easy to read for noobs like me. :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

no, I reckon the same font should be used in official documents

it gives them their own character and makes them easily recognisable for what they are

as long as the font is clear and concise

----------


## kingwilly

> and encourage the use of Thai fonts instead of foreign ones.





> Sipa deputy director Wuttipong Pongsuwan said the competition was aimed at encouraging designers to develop fonts for free use by Thai users, as most computer fonts presently in use were created and patented by foreigners.





> We have our own language and characters, and it's time we had our own fonts," he said.


 :Confused:

----------


## BobR

It's ridiculous enough that most words in every language are already "owned" by some greedy corporation, now they want to own the alphabet to?  Just finding a name for a new model of anything is nearly impossible anymore, so matter what you call it, some slimy scum claims to own the word.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> no, I reckon the same font should be used in official documents  it gives them their own character and makes them easily recognisable for what they are  as long as the font is clear and concise


Agree. The less Thai 'designers' have to meddle with, the better.

----------


## genericnic

I wonder if they are compatible with Apples (the Mac kind, that is)?

----------


## Humbert

It's interesting that most of these Thai fonts they are complaining about were designed and copyrighted by foreigners. Thai's regularly rip off Roman fonts and give them a new name for use in Thailand in a clumsy attempt to evade copyright infringement.

----------


## mortan

hello this is ortan I like the way in which you represent the information.

----------

